# I need to rehome my sister's rabbit



## feioo (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all! I need your help! A little over a year ago, I helped my sister adopt a rabbit, an adult blue Dutch named Henry, from a shelter near here. Sadly, she gradually grew more and more allergic to him and has decided to give him up.
Henry lives cage-free; he's litterbox trained (although occasionally we need to refresh his memory) and has a small cage that we leave open that contains his food and water bottle. He has been neutered.
When we adopted him, a sign on his cage said "no kids", I assume because he was somebody's Easter present to their kids - and he was pretty skittish at first. 
He still takes a little while to warm up to new people, but once he does he will run to you for head pets. If you scratch behind his ears just right, he falls asleep! He doesn't get held much so it makes him nervous, but I'm working on that. He likes dogs - in fact, he decided to befriend my collie before he would let me pet him - but seems to be afraid of cats.

This is pretty important to me, because my sister has never liked pets all that much but she really loves Henry and was heartbroken to give him up. He is currently living with me, but I'm planning to move abroad soon and I've promised to find him the best home I can.
Will you help me?


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 21, 2011)

Is your sister sure it's Henry she's allergic to; or could it be a hay allergy? If it's to hay, the hay cubes don't seem to trigger allergies like loose hay does.


----------



## feioo (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, she spent a month or two trying to pinpoint exactly what's affecting her allergies and finally figured out it was his fur. Ironically, I am slightly allergic to hay but it's not bad enough to really bother me yet.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 21, 2011)

How old is Henry? What is his health like, does he have any health issues? Does he get along with other rabbits?


----------



## feioo (Dec 22, 2011)

I think he's two or three, no health problems that we know of. As long as we've had him, he's never been around other bunnies so I don't know about how he'll act, but he tends to be cautiously friendly to the other animals he meets (dogs and cat) and he's neutered, so that'll probably help.

(He's afraid of the cat but mostly because he's a 17lb beast who likes to stare at him creepily)

this is what he looks like, by the way


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 22, 2011)

ray:
Best of luck he is an adorable little guy.
Jj


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Dec 22, 2011)

He's a handsome bun  Wish I could take him but now's not a good time  Good luck! ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2011)

ray:


----------



## pet_lover48 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi! Is Henry still looking for a new home? If so, I'd be interested in adopting him. The only thing is that I live in BC Canada. However, I live right close to the Sumas, Wa border. (I checked and you're allowed to bring rabbits over the border no problem). 

If you're be interested, just PM me and I'd be happy to tell you a little bit about myself/the home he'd be going to, just so you know he'd be going to a great home. 

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## pet_lover48 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi! I haven't heard back from you since your first email. Did you find Henry another home?

Let me know.

Thanks,

Pet_lover48 (Kaylee)


----------

